# cellophane vt x black pk



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

so the day has finally arrived. After three months of trying, I have a spawn. The goal here is black pks, but I'm expecting this new generation to be dark black veil tails. Since the female is solid black with no red wash, and the male is cello with bits of red, I think some will be solid black and others will be black devils. I'm not particularly keen on veils, but being black, I'm making an exception. I'll keep 4 of the best, then I'll sell the rest, probably to the petstore by me. Pics coming soon.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

cool, i am subscribing to this spawn


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I knew black would be extremely difficult. But I didn't expect it to be on this level. The male abandoned the nest prematurely, and most of the fry are dead. A couple are wiggling, and should they make it, I'll raise them rather than culling and starting over. Truth to be told, I think I interfered too much. I freaked out when I saw some of the fry almost at the top of the nest and broke the nest. Which at this stage, I had no idea he probably had a good reason for keeping them like that. For now, I'll have to try them again in a couple of weeks, and lay the heater down horizontally so I can lower the water level for those fry. Any advice for raising weak fry would be really appreciated at this point:|


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah...you interfered too much. Dad knew what he was doing. Lower the water level as much as you can while still keeping the heater covered. Cover the top of the tank with plastic wrap if you don't have a lid. Disturb them as little as possible. When you see some swimming, drip in some vinegar eels and hope.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

thank you, hrutan. I've got just the right tank set up for that. I'm also considering breeding her to my red crowntail, should he end up being a good daddy. Crowntail plakats might be interesting


----------



## nakito (Oct 11, 2014)

subbing


----------

